# cummins meat saw



## kennygoth (Dec 15, 2014)

Does anyone have a cummins meat saw, and if so, is it any good. Do they have a website.


----------



## gary s (Dec 15, 2014)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a nice sunny day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.  *

*Gary*


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 15, 2014)

kennygoth said:


> Does anyone have a cummins meat saw, and if so, is it any good. Do they have a website.









  to the neighborhood. lot's and lot's of great information. it would help if you posted a picture of your slicer to help identify, model number and year ? might also help.

Tom


----------



## kennygoth (Dec 16, 2014)

I do not know much about it except that I believe it is a RDQ250 model. I do not have a picture of it because I was going to buy it but know nothing about the saw. I can not find out much about it on the internet. thanks


----------



## ak1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably a generic made in china piece. May be good but it's hard to tell.


----------

